# PRS Look Alike



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

well, i was just wondering if there's any luthier out there that can make me a prs look alike. basically what i'm aiming for is a guitar that looks like a PRS CE24 or a PRS Mark Tremonti Model, but without the Paul Reed Smith on the headstock None 

basically the specs of the guitar would be:

- tipical PRS headstock 3-3 tuners
- quilted maple top with mahogany back
- 25" scale length mahogany neck with rosewood fretboard 
- 24 fret with tremolo
- planet waves auto-trim locking tuners
- volume and tone control with 5-way rotary pickup selector
- emg 81 & emg 60 pickups or Wolfetone pickups or Fillmore set (still haven't decided on this one)
- emg bqs control active eq
- jim dunlop straplocks

if anyone out there can build me one of these or knows someone that can build me one of these, i would love to know how much it would be to get one.

thanks for reading,
jared


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones made this for me.


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

that's exactly what i was looking for 

how long was the construction time?
good work by the way, that guitar of yours looks awesome :bow:

how's the sound on it? (it seems to be a killer)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sure Mark will jump in. The sound/feel/weight are all just killer. I put in Wolfetone Greywolf pickups which are really really nice. This was Mark's first attempt at a set neck so he was learning as he went and he ended up playing around with the neck a bit before we were both satisfied, but the result speaks for itself. Build time really depends on Mark's day job. He travels an awful lot and so doesn't always get the time in the shop he'd like and you'd also have to get in line. here's a pic of his latest creation.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

TheOz said:


> well, i was just wondering if there's any luthier out there that can make me a prs look alike. basically what i'm aiming for is a guitar that looks like a PRS CE24 or a PRS Mark Tremonti Model, but without the Paul Reed Smith on the headstock None
> 
> basically the specs of the guitar would be:
> 
> ...


I can give it a go but it will be a while. probably no sooner than six months quite possibly longer. In addition to the V I have two PRS style guitars on the go. (One is a lefty hollow body) Like Dave mentioned I'm away an aweful lot of the time with work. You would also have to settle for my headstock shape and body contouring. I won't do a direct copy. If your interested shoot me an email. BTW I have pretty much decided to use Wolftone Pickups as the default pickups for my guitars. However I will be happy to use any premium pickups you desire. With regards to price. The driving factor would be the materials. I would have to price out the hardware and a quilted maple top is a wild card. It all depends what is available and how much I would have to shell out for it.


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

just sent you a p.m. with my email


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

check out Heatley Guitars as well. Scott is making a guitar for me and has been great to deal with.

http://www.heatleyguitars.com/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Scottone said:


> check out Heatley Guitars as well. Scott is making a guitar for me and has been great to deal with.
> 
> http://www.heatleyguitars.com/



Is this yours??


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Is this yours??


That's the one... It's going to be getting a subtle shading of red on the outside like the "Bill Trad" that's posted up there.

He's getting down to the short strokes, so I should be seeing it soon.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That sure is a pretty guitar. Scott Heatley does make beautiful, quality guitars. 
You should certainly check him out.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> That sure is a pretty guitar. Jeff Heatley does make beautiful quality guitars.
> You should certainly check him out.


It's Scott Heatly...I don't think Jeff would do such a great job


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Scottone said:


> It's Scott Heatly...I don't think Jeff would do such a great job


 corrected. LOL


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

*Scottone*

that is one really amazing looking guitar!
i hope that i'm that lucky with the custom guitar i want to order for me.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

TheOz said:


> *Scottone*
> 
> that is one really amazing looking guitar!
> i hope that i'm that lucky with the custom guitar i want to order for me.


Yeah, it's looking great so far. I'll post some pics when it is completed. It's nice that we have such talented builders here in Canada.

Another place that I should mention is the "Hank to Hendrix" shop in Peterboro. There are 2 guys building there that do great work too. Here's an example of their stuff:

http://www.12fret.com/new/Cranium_Divine_Abe_Normal_bass_pg.html

Good luck with your guitar


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

but they do custom models beyond those that are featured on their website? (heatley guitars)

i've fallen in love with this guitar, the look of it is absolutely amazing!
i would just change the colour on it, to a dark sunburst or something along those lines.










and their guitars aren't that expensive for a custom guitar :rockon2:

we're really lucky that there's so many great luthiers and guitar builders in canada! 
that way we'll never have a short supply of custom guitars!

i have to start looking into that "hank to hendrix" store too.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

TheOz said:


> but they do custom models beyond those that are featured on their website? (heatley guitars)
> 
> i've fallen in love with this guitar, the look of it is absolutely amazing!
> i would just change the colour on it, to a dark sunburst or something along those lines.
> ...


I think Heatley will build pretty much anything. I suggest that you give him a call and discuss as he could certainly go through the options with you.


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah, i've been looking around his website a little better and i saw the other customs models that he's built, and quite honestly they're amazing!

i'm starting to see that i'm going to end up with two custom guitars, one by heatley and another one by our very own Lowtones :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

TheOz said:


> yeah, i've been looking around his website a little better and i saw the other customs models that he's built, and quite honestly they're amazing!
> 
> i'm starting to see that i'm going to end up with two custom guitars, one by heatley and another one by our very own Lowtones :food-smiley-004:


Well at least they take a few months to build, so you have time to save up the money


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

scott, what's the usual time that they usually take?
(or at least in your case, just so i can have an idea of how long it's going to take until it's actually ready)

it's a good thing that it takes some time, that way i'll definately save the money for it.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

TheOz said:


> scott, what's the usual time that they usually take?
> (or at least in your case, just so i can have an idea of how long it's going to take until it's actually ready)
> 
> it's a good thing that it takes some time, that way i'll definately save the money for it.


It's been close to a year for me, and I think this is typical for a Heatley.


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

that's pretty good, obviously it hurts not being able to play with your own custom guitar and having to wait nearly a year to actually have it with you, but that way it is pretty easy to save up the 3000$/3500$ that they ask for a guitar!

if it was a shorter delivery time than it would be complicated. that really simplifies things. i'm getting more and more inclined to order a guitar from them. i'll just have to call heatley up and discuss all the details with him.

did you specify all the hardware that you wanted on the guitar?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

TheOz said:


> that's pretty good, obviously it hurts not being able to play with your own custom guitar and having to wait nearly a year to actually have it with you, but that way it is pretty easy to save up the 3000$/3500$ that they ask for a guitar!
> 
> if it was a shorter delivery time than it would be complicated. that really simplifies things. i'm getting more and more inclined to order a guitar from them. i'll just have to call heatley up and discuss all the details with him.
> 
> did you specify all the hardware that you wanted on the guitar?


I didn't get too specific with the hardware, but I know that Scott is flexible with pretty much anything. I think the list that you posted is a good place to start the discussion.

You do have to put down a certain % when you order, thought I don't remember exactly how much.

Hope to see you guitar on the 'in-progress" page soon..


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

Scottone said:


> You do have to put down a certain % when you order, thought I don't remember exactly how much.
> 
> Hope to see you guitar on the 'in-progress" page soon..


well, i've been looking around his website, and it's 25% before the building starts, then another 25% as soon as the building starts and the final 50% upon delivery of the guitar

trust me, we both hope to see both those custom guitars on the "in-progress" page soon, very soon if possible :food-smiley-004:


----------

